# Westin Princeville timeshare presentation goodies



## cpamomma (May 25, 2011)

We will be at the Westin Princeville in September on an II exchange.  We really want to do either a helicopter ride or a small airplane ride.  Are these ever given out as a promo for attending a timeshare presentation?


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2011)

No - they give out Starpoints, or a resort gift certificate.


----------



## curtbrown (May 25, 2011)

When we went on the Westin tour a couple of years ago, we opted for the in-house gift certificate and found that if we booked an activity through the in-house concierge and had it billed to our room, we could then use the certificate to pay for the tour.  

If they still allow you to do that, my answer to you regarding the helicopter/plane flight would be a "maybe".   Check first though...  If you're not staying at a Starwood resort, I'd take the points (or better yet, opt out altogether).  

Curt


----------



## chellej (May 25, 2011)

I did the westin tour several trips ago when they first opened, got a certificate to use at the resort resturant or gift shop and a 1/2 price stay certificate that I gave to someone here on TUG.

The salesperson was about the nastiest I have encountered.  When I declined her $42000 week (Price may have been more or less - just very high) She got irate and started getting nasty -  why did I waste her time if I wasn't going to buy etc....

She was also very nasty to one of the maintenance people when they didn't hold the door open and show more respect... 

You could not get me to go to another one of their tours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

I received my Westin canvas shopping bag from the concierge after the orientation the second morning we were at the Westin.  The concierge asked us to tour, and I said, "I would never buy, so no need for one."  She smiled and we were done. 

Rick says we don't look like we can afford to buy, apparently, because Westin seems to always take that answer without argument.


----------



## cpamomma (May 26, 2011)

This is just the information I was looking for.  I think I will explore our helicopter/airplane options and make a reservation before we get to Kauai and forget about wasting time on the timeshare presentation.  Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 26, 2011)

I been on both the chopper and fixed wing tours.

Much preferred the fixed wing aircraft tours, for whatever it is worth.

Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (May 26, 2011)

We just did the Island Helicopter Waterfall tour, that lands at the waterfall shown in the beginning of Jurassic Park movie, this month.  It was the best helicopter tour I have been on.  I took a friend with me on this trip and she joined my on the flight (or really I joined her) and it was one of the highlights of the trip to her, and to me.  It was also the easiest access I have ever gotten to the base of a great waterfall on Kauai.  I didn't even need my hiking boots!


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 27, 2011)

My DH & I did a Westin tour on Maui in March and got a $125 american express gift card to use anywhere.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 27, 2011)

jlr10:  What helicopter company did you use for this trip?  It sounds like you had a real good experience.


----------



## jlr10 (May 27, 2011)

gnipgnop said:


> jlr10:  What helicopter company did you use for this trip?  It sounds like you had a real good experience.



Island Helicopters. Both my friend and I loved the flight.


----------



## AKE (May 27, 2011)

Don't book until you get there as there are always last minute flights at reduced rates as well as coupons in the various tour books that you pick up at the airport.  Just call them up and tell them that you want to be on their standby list and give the the dates/ times.  I would think that more likely than not you will get your first or second choice.  We did it and it saved a bundle.


----------



## cpamomma (May 31, 2011)

Great information everyone.  Thanks!!!


----------

